# Future Discipleship House



## RobertPGH1981 (Dec 29, 2016)

Hello All,

A friend of mine who has an extensive background as a counselor in Drug Addiction wanted to open up what he has been calling a Discipleship House. He currently purchased two houses near our church in which we would allow men to move into as long as they abide by our schedule and rules. This can be compared to a halfway house since the men will be required to work and pay rent, but will also benefit from a structure. The idea came from seeing men from Teen Challenge not having with anywhere to go after they graduate. In some circumstances they failed because of the lack of support. This in a sense will be a transition house for them where they can still be in a structured environment but have additional freedom's not experienced before. He asked me to help them with Career and Personal Development since this is a major gap in the program. With I am wondering if you could help me with two areas:

1. Prayers that we can successfully get this project on the ground and truly make an impact on the men's lives for God's Glory.
2. If you know of good material for the topics below would you mind sharing?

1. Money Management
2. Career Identification
3. Higher Learning
4. Job Skills

I have found a ministry called Crown that covers some of what I mentioned above but it may be advanced. Any suggestions welcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Jan 2, 2017)

I posted this right before the holidays so it may have been overlooked. Repost.


----------

